# Who does he remind you of?



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ok - we've stated our position on our prospects, but whose game do they remind you of?

Ill start off:










Reminds of - 










Mixed with


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Younger Derrick Coleman/Carmelo.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Younger Derrick Coleman/Carmelo.


I like that comparison.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He reminds me of Zach Randolph/Carlos Boozer


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

David West.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Elton Brand.

But pretty much everyone does.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Rose reminds me of a cross between Monta Ellis/Devin Harris

Beasley to Boozer

B. Lopez has a little Ilgauskas.

Joey Dorsey- A more jacked up Ben Wallace


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Next up:










Reminds of










Mixed with


----------



## DonCorleone (Jul 1, 2005)

Mayo kinda reminds me of Jimmy Jackson when he was in college.

Jimmy Jackson


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mayo reminds me of Baron Davis


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Arenas


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

These players all remind me that Houston will not draft any of them at #25. Damn It! :azdaja:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So post a comparison between someone you hope to see Houston pick at #25. Everyones welcome to post comparisons.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Chauncey Billups with a little Kobe mixed in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bball2223 said:


> Chauncey Billups with a little Kobe mixed in.


wtf :lol:

that's like saying MJ with a little chris duhon.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

A little off topic, but i am pretty sure Draft expresses player comparison for Joe Alexander was an "athletic" Matt Harpering, i just found that to be funny.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> wtf :lol:
> 
> that's like saying MJ with a little chris duhon.


I was saying Chauncey Billups with the swagger of Kobe.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I got it dude 

I dont think he quite has the handle on running a team like Billups does, but neither are true PG's and both have good size. Good comparison IMO. He does have that flair of confidence (or arrogance) that Kobe has - but he's also a long range bomber and flat out scorer like Ben Gordon.

I dont think he's good enough passer to be in Baron Davis or Arenas company just yet, but there is definantely potential to be on that level - more so Arenas I think, his game is probably more like Gil than BDiddy.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Mayo reminds me of Kobe Bryant

Beasley reminds me of Carmelo

Love reminds me of Zach Randolph but a lot smarter

Joe Alexander reminds me of Richard Jefferson mixed with Shawn Marion

DJ Augustin reminds me of Jameer Nelson mixed with Steve Nash

Russell Westbrook reminds me of Monta Ellis

I might come back with more later


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kobe, really ? I think Mayo is a good prospect, but that comparison is way off. He is nowhere near as athletic.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mayo, in a way, reminds me of a young AI. Big time scorer who is going to be expected to play PG next to a big time SG. Good thing is Wade isn't a jackarse like Stackhouse and will be a much better influence.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Beasley's skill set certainly reminds me of Coleman but Coleman was 6'10 and Beasley has been measured to be what? 6'8?

A comparison I haven't seen much for Beasley is Larry Johnson. 

Rose reminds me of Steve Francis with better head on his shoulders.

Mayo is hard to make a comparison. He does have some similarities to Kobe in terms of ability to play combo guard but Kobe is much more athletic even coming into the league from HS and is 6'7. Mayo is like a less physical Wade with a better jump shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like the Larry Johnson comparison for Beasley actually, not bad.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

croco said:


> Kobe, really ? I think Mayo is a good prospect, but that comparison is way off. He is nowhere near as athletic.


dude he had the best vert at the combine out of everyone.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> dude he had the best vert at the combine out of everyone.


I don't care about verticals, this is not high jump and it makes you forget what their athleticism looks like in a real game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Mayo will be the next generation's Paul Pierce. A supremely skilled perimeter player, but not quick or athletic enough to take that leap into the elite. At his size, I guess that compares to Chauncey Billups.

Batum reminds me of Travis Outlaw.
Hibbert reminds of a poor man's Big Z.
And Beasley is a David West/Al Harrington hybrid.
Westbrook reminds me of Rajon Rondo without the erraticism.
Brandon Rush is a poor man's Josh Howard.
Augustin reminds me of Damon Stoudamire without the jumper.


----------

